# rights of way and land use?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We're now in the final stages of house viewing in central Portugal and mot on our shortlist are in the Tabua, Coimbra, Tomar & Penela areas.

One place is in an especially idyllic location but needs restoration....... I can live with that but I have noticed a couple of red and yellow signs that run right through the property and very close to the house.

I believe this is a sign for a footpath? and am told it's part of a path that runs through the historical shisto (sp) villages etc. 

I'm assuming the path can't be moved to go around the edge of the property but can someone tell me if the traffic on these paths is restricted to occasional walkers or am I likely to find dirt bikers howling through?

I could live with occasional walkers strolling through my property but don't want to hear umpteen motorcycles screaming past in low gear!

Also, another property has a hectare or two of land which would be nice to own because it ensures a bit of privacy and solitude etc but I sure as heck don't want to become a farmer by default........ is it very likely that I'd be able to find a local who would be willing to farm the land for just a bit of peppercorn rent or a small occasional donation of veggies to me?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't kid yourself that a neighbor would want to farm, any agreement needs to be *very carefully* worded so you don't lose ownership.

Can you be more specific about signage, as such there is no law of trespass in Portugal, and without a picture or a link to walk difficult to give any advice.

We have red/yellow signs for walks in our area, but there more unofficial than official and use public roads, tracks but don't cross _private_ property.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I guess they're not really signs just red and yellow bars painted on trees and buildings on the property and inbetween them is a noticeable trail where people have walked. 

The estate agent tells me the signs indicate a footpath and it goes right between the main house and a ruin both of which are on the property concerned. 

As I say, I don't mind the odd walker going past but wouldn't be too keen if there were a lot of them and sure as hell wouldn't want dirt bikes riding that close to the house. 

Thanks for the advice about ownership. Assuming I did it on a contract, is it fairly reasonable to assume I'd be able to find someone willing to farm the land for a peppercorn rent?

I'm not interested in making money out of it.... I just don't want the land to grow weeds and brambles and I've got better things to do with my time than spend my life driving a mini tractor.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I understand that designated footpaths have two yellow lines like a = sign.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

"Thanks for the advice about ownership. Assuming I did it on a contract, is it fairly reasonable to assume I'd be able to find someone willing to farm the land for a peppercorn rent?"
I'd seriously say* not* a good indication would be land around you, if it's farmed or at least well cared for then you might have a chance, if not forget it, we have land in Central Portugal, with 2 good wells, neither neighbour nor there families and they all farm, are at all interested, the area has extensive "tree nurseries" none of the 3 companies I've approached interested, so it's a twice yearly slog clearing. Remember fires are banned for the majority of year, so it increases problem.

Signs, there exactly like our local ones, so I'll make more enquires, but I believe them to be designated paths, not sure whether cyclists or bikers or worse yet quad bikes are allowed to use them.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

This is a start, so they are certainly official signs, site would suggest a *walking* route

meia bota, bota e meia: Sinalização Percursos Pedestres


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

The agent called me last night and told me the council (not sure of the proper term) say they'll move the path if I buy the property but I've no idea how long such a procedure would take?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Guess getting it all in writing first is a good bit of advice


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes think I'd want it in writing from Camra


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks folks,

I'll take that bit of advice and am also meeting the man responsible in the CAMRA at the property later this week........ 

Every time I look at the ZAR.Euro exchange rate, I get increasingly depressed...... it's dropping like a stone and it looks like I'll be losing a small fortune unless things change in the next few weeks!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Any better to £ sterling that's quite good against Euro


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

The UKP/ZAR isn't much better but I may well that option in whole or in part..... At the moment the ZAR/Euro is about 20% lower than it was a few weeks ago........ Which is REALLY bad news for us!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

;( not good news when your buying


----------

